# Fat and Hard Tummy



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Kiki's Tummy is fat and I checked him/her... I am not so sure if Kiki's a girl...I think Kiki is a boy... Could Kiki be just fat? What caused a fat hard tummy? Its not *brick* hard its just not soft and blubbery :?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Worms, usually.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

What are some signs if kiki has worms?


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

You might see some worms in her stool, if she's really got them bad, but usually they're too tiny for you to notice, especially with the litter and stuff. I'd take her to the vet for deworming. Also, watch her closely. If it keep getting bigger, definitely take her to the vet to make sure it's not FIP or something. How old is Kiki?


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

6-7 months


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Hmm, I'd take her to the vet for deworming and ask what their opinion


----------



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

I think she's too young to have a hard belly from being overweight-- does she look overweight? Has she ever had deworming meds? It sounds like worms... Look for her having a messy butt, liking her butt a lot, or any other odd eating or toileting.


----------



## sophbett29 (Apr 15, 2007)

Is she/he passing urine okay? Kitty might just be chubby, my Mary is a fatty and is totally healthy. If it continues to worry you, have the vet check, it won't hurt.

Watch your kitty walk away from you, you will see the anus, and if he's a boy, a little bump about half an inch below that.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Overweight cats don't generally have a hard stomach. If it's hard, it's usually because it's full of something (worms).


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

I'm feeding Kiki less, her tummy is softer now and he doesn't look that fat no more...  But I'll still watch out in case it does grow huge...


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Has kiki been spayed/neutered? If she is a female she could be pregnant.


----------



## -BB- (May 15, 2008)

Nope, I might convince my mom to take her this wednesday...


----------

